# Jethro brag ~ huge (for him)



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Jethro loves to eat. Scratch that Jethro LIVES to eat. He has such a huge food drive I use play to train him because he pretty much goes into overdrive if even the slightest hint of food is around. His "up" ear started flopping the last two days so I dug around in the freezer and found a huge knuckle bone for him to gnaw on. Yes, on Sunday he was sitting on the deck and I looked at him and said "Put your ears back up, ya look like a Lab!!"

I gave him the bone on the deck yesterday for some chew time and within almost 30 minutes his "up" ear had disco fever again and his "not yet there" ear was back to flying nun + status (more than halfway but not quite up there yet). As soon as I gave it to him I had to start planning just HOW was I going to get it BACK from him without conflict. Then it was lunch time and that was pretty easy. Bone is good trade for real food! I let him have it for 15-20 minutes before work and again had to figure out bone removal tactics (prefer without conflict). I went out with the food bowl to scoop it into and the poor guy thought "oooh lunch" and came flying over to me so I was able to out maneuver him to get the bone in the bowl and tuck it into the fridge (Lakota and Chimo ran interference too). Last night after work I fed him and did the shuffle and "dog time". Then I let him have the bone again for 30 minutes before bed. This time it was nearly 2 AM and I had to figure out how to get it way from him again...... I opened the deck door and for some unknown reason I opted to just call him and see what would happen. <puppy happy recall voice and yes against everything I know about training a recall- giving a command and having serious doubts that it will be obeyed AND no way to reinforce it. Totally stupid on my part right?> He was gnawing on the bone behind the basin. I opened the door and he popped up (yes, reminded me of the whack a weasel midway game) and I said "Jethro- HERE" he took a split second glance at the bone and popped up and around the basin and came flying into the house for LOTS of praise from an admittedly shocked puppy raiser who was smart enough to praise with one hand while slowly closing the deck door with the other.









Good Boy little demon spawn! He no longer needs to be called Sparky to have a NICE recall!!!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

there you go!!

Oh and the ear thing, jaxs and jakes are both falling down now, time for teething, oh fun times! 

I was wondering how you were going to maneuver the bone away, lol


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Good boy!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Haha. Yay!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I jsut love hearing about Jethro's adventures.....ahem and misadventures!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

WTG, Jethro!!


----------

